# SE RESULTS ARE OUT



## Rew10

SE results are out in KY. I passed both! Good luck everyone


----------



## Mithrandir918

Rew10 said:


> SE results are out in KY. I passed both! Good luck everyone


Congrats!  How did you find out your results?


----------



## Rew10

I received a "NCEES Notification of Result Release" email. Then I checked my NCEES account. I was told by the Kentucky board that NCEES releases results directly to us, whereas other states approve the results before they are released.


----------



## User1

I think WA is out too. I hear coworkers talking about it.


----------



## kennyb04

Oklahoma has information on their website depending on if you passed or not.  Don't see actual results yet but obviously they have been released.


----------



## tua85366

PA results out. Took gravity and passed!!!! Wahoo! See you in October, lateral.


----------



## YAZRABADI

Good luck to the rest of us. pray for good news...


----------



## onemanwolfpack

NC is out. Passed Lateral Bridges!


----------



## Mithrandir918

onemanwolfpack said:


> NC is out. Passed Lateral Bridges!


Congrats!  Were you pretty confident about your results and how you did in the afternoon primarily when you took the test?


----------



## YAZRABADI

congrats. It is an amazing achievement....


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Rew10 said:


> SE results are out in KY. I passed both! Good luck everyone


Congratulations! Quite an achievement to pass both in one go.



tua85366 said:


> PA results out. Took gravity and passed!!!! Wahoo! See you in October, lateral.


Nicely done; thankfully your codes wont change either. Knock it out of the park!



onemanwolfpack said:


> NC is out. Passed Lateral Bridges!


Well done! Was this is the last one for you?


----------



## StandardPractice

NC results out, back to studying for me. Unacceptable both parts. Splitting up the exams this time around. Vertical in fall, lateral next Spring.


----------



## VTBridge

CO is posted. I am done with exams until I go back for the PhD.


----------



## onemanwolfpack

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Well done! Was this is the last one for you?


This was my first! I'm planning on taking the Vertical this fall.



Mithrandir918 said:


> Congrats!  Were you pretty confident about your results and how you did in the afternoon primarily when you took the test?


Thanks! After the test, I felt fairly confident on the afternoon portion. I knew I did very well on the Column and Footing questions, but I stumbled a bit on the General Analysis because I was just coming up with numbers that didnt make sense for my bridge stiffness. I stated some assumptions though, and carried on and the rest of the problem worked out pretty well. I didn't feel terribly well about the morning portion. It felt like just a huge time crunch the entire time, and I ended up just guessing on 3 questions that I had skipped initially and didn't have a chance to get back to. I walked out thinking I was probably right on the Pass/Fail line...wouldn't have been too shocked if I failed.


----------



## Lomarandil

Congrats all!

I've always suspected the state boards wait until late Friday afternoon to minimize the number of emotionally charged phone calls they receive.

This is really the biggest flaw with my strategy of taking the test in CA... I have to wait until late afternoon Pacific!


----------



## Lomarandil

California is out.

Passed both bridges. I felt very similarly to onemanwolfpack -- could have been right on that edge of pass/fail. Certainly didn't feel as good as coming out of the PE.

But now... now I'll never have to know.


----------



## Civil Dawg

Failed Buildings Verical first try. 24/40 in the morning, Acceptable, Unacceptable, Unacceptable, Improvement Required. Pretty spot on to how I felt leaving the exam so not surprised at all. Didn't do any afternoon problems studying and felt way too rushed during the exam. My acceptable was the first problem and it took me an hour and 20 minutes and after that I just had to try and fly through the rest. Also didn't focus nearly enough on AASHTO.  Oh well I know what to focus on now and try again in the fall!


----------



## jfiedler

Still nothing in South Carolina....


----------



## OHBridgeGuy

I passed lateral bridges!  Definitely expected to fail, so great surprise!


----------



## Mush

Congratulations! Which state?


----------



## Dr. V

Nothing in TX yet.  Waiting for results on both bridge components.  I think the exam was challenging, coming from someone with a strong academic background in bridge/earthquake engineering.


----------



## SMB

Maine released yesterday afternoon as well. I passed Vertical and Lateral Buildings! Wishing everyone else good luck as they find out!


----------



## OHBridgeGuy

Mush said:


> Congratulations! Which state?


Ohio.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

SMB said:


> Maine released yesterday afternoon as well. I passed Vertical and Lateral Buildings! Wishing everyone else good luck as they find out!


Woohoo! Congratulations fellow Maine SE. Beer on me if you're up in the Orono area!


----------



## SMB

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations fellow Maine SE. Beer on me if you're up in the Orono area!


Thanks!! I'm based in Massachusetts but sat for the exam in Maine. Long story short: My undergrad degree (ABET-TAC accredited) requires another year of experience before I can register in MA. When I was up there I really liked Woodman's though!


----------



## Yeahright226

Nothing in MA yet.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

SMB said:


> Thanks!! I'm based in Massachusetts but sat for the exam in Maine. Long story short: My undergrad degree (ABET-TAC accredited) requires another year of experience before I can register in MA. When I was up there I really liked Woodman's though!


Mmmm, they are good. It's actually been a while since I was there; might have to change that. Makes sense, Maine's fairly lax for letting people sit for the SE.



Yeahright226 said:


> Nothing in MA yet.


Being a PCS state they'll drag their feet for sure.


----------



## Phil Clark

I was 1 of 2 to take SE Vertical in Vermont and found out I passed.  I did not sit for the second day.  I was checking every hour Friday and didn't see anything.  I gave up checking around 4:30 pm or so, but then checked my email around 8:30 pm last night (Friday 6/9) and saw that I had gotten a result notification email at 5:17pm.  I wouldn't have though they would send them out after 5pm, but oh well!

I answered 30 problems with high confidence and 2 more with 75% confidence or so, guessed on 8 problems.  I would say I answered wood, masonry, and steel afternoon problems up to 90% complete with additional assumptions to fill in the gaps, then 75% for the concrete and filled in the gaps from there with explaining for the last 10-15 minutes or so.  I was still writing when they called the time and had to drop my pencil in the middle of the last sentence.  

I would have thought I was closer than I would like to be in the morning, but fairly confident in the afternoon.  What a relief!  I do plan to take the Lateral Buildings in the fall so will start studying w/ confidence soon (had already started a little).  I am a little nervous because I started studying a bit sooner for the Vertical, but shouldn't take as long to get back in the study groove this time.  At least that's what I'm hoping!  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## FL_Structural_PE

Nothing in Florida yet.


----------



## SMB

Phil Clark said:


> I was 1 of 2 to take SE Vertical in Vermont and found out I passed.  I did not sit for the second day.  I was checking every hour Friday and didn't see anything.  I gave up checking around 4:30 pm or so, but then checked my email around 8:30 pm last night (Friday 6/9) and saw that I had gotten a result notification email at 5:17pm.  I wouldn't have though they would send them out after 5pm, but oh well!


This was almost exactly my experience on Friday. I figured after 4 PM it was going to be a wash.


----------



## Parkite

Failed, again, for the third time.

Morning, 24/40.

Afternoon: 1 acceptable, 2 improvement required, and 1 unacceptable.

This is a real kick to my ego. I, somewhat jokingly cycled through the five stages of grief in the last two days.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Parkite said:


> Failed, again, for the third time.
> 
> Morning, 24/40.
> 
> Afternoon: 1 acceptable, 2 improvement required, and 1 unacceptable.
> 
> This is a real kick to my ego. I, somewhat jokingly cycled through the five stages of grief in the last two days.


Well, acceptance is the last of those stages, right? Sometimes we need a bit more practice before we get it right. You look like you're pretty close, maybe just a bit more on the morning and turn that unacceptable into an acceptable. At this point I'd look at what you're doing for your studying and see what you can do to mix it up and make it fresh and new. At this point it's probably the fatigue of studying for this is more your enemy than the material. Don't give up yet or those three attempts and 1.5 years of hard work will be for nothing.


----------



## sayed

anyone ready to sell their study material? like course notes, etc.?

PM me


----------



## KingHeart

Nothing in GA yet.  Did the date change before you got your results?


----------



## bcn989

Yeahright226 said:


> Nothing in MA yet.


MA is out now.

passed vertical, failed lateral on 1st try


----------



## StandardPractice

sayed said:


> anyone ready to sell their study material? like course notes, etc.?
> 
> PM me


Same here PE me if anyone willing to sell course notes that are not needed anymore


----------



## Mithrandir918

Parkite said:


> Failed, again, for the third time.
> 
> Morning, 24/40.
> 
> Afternoon: 1 acceptable, 2 improvement required, and 1 unacceptable.
> 
> This is a real kick to my ego. I, somewhat jokingly cycled through the five stages of grief in the last two days.


Sorry to hear this.  I am right there with you.  Which state are you taking this in?


----------



## jfiedler

SC released - passed lateral

done!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

jfiedler said:


> SC released - passed lateral
> 
> done!


Nice! Time to take the day off and celebrate.


----------



## FL_Structural_PE

Florida out. Passed vertical  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## EZBuilding

Florida took it's time but I passed both first try!!!


----------



## Mush

Does anybody know how Illinois releases the SE results? I know it's through CTS but not sure what CTS does.


----------



## Mithrandir918

Mush said:


> Does anybody know how Illinois releases the SE results? I know it's through CTS but not sure what CTS does.


You should find out through NCEES first, CTS usually comes after.  Illinois is very slow


----------



## TME600

anyone know if Texas is out?


----------



## leggo PE

CA was out on Friday. Found out from my coworker (we were both out of the office on Friday, as it were).

Congrats to those who passed, and to those who didn't, don't give up. You can and WILL pass this exam. It's not meant to be easy, and is inherently difficult to accomplish. Take a break and try again when you are ready!


----------



## IngCarlos

No news in Texas yet


----------



## MB13

Massachusetts - 

Passed lateral

Failed vertical: 27/40, acceptable, acceptable, acceptable, unacceptable

I definitely felt better about the lateral exam coming out, so the results line up. 

I think the vertical score could've been boarderline passing without the unacceptable in the afternoon. Hopefully a second go-around will do the trick!


----------



## ATLAC47

KingHeart said:


> Nothing in GA yet.  Did the date change before you got your results?




Haven't been notified via email and NCEES website hasn't changed yet, but the GA website of professional licensing has begun to put out names (http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/).  Being the pessimistic person I am, I'm not gonna believe I passed until I get the email that my status on the NCEES website has change, but my name is on that list.

 I'm so surprised I passed both lateral and vertical first try if the GA website is indeed correct.


----------



## Mithrandir918

ATLAC47 said:


> Haven't been notified via email and NCEES website hasn't changed yet, but the GA website of professional licensing has begun to put out names (http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/).  Being the pessimistic person I am, I'm not gonna believe I passed until I get the email that my status on the NCEES website has change, but my name is on that list.
> 
> I'm so surprised I passed both lateral and vertical first try if the GA website is indeed correct.


How did you feel about lateral when you took the exam?


----------



## ATLAC47

Mithrandir918 said:


> How did you feel about lateral when you took the exam?




Not good because the afternoon questions were not like the practice exams whatsoever.  I thought I did decently on the MC but not good enough on the afternoon.


----------



## Mithrandir918

ATLAC47 said:


> Not good because the afternoon questions were not like the practice exams whatsoever.  I thought I did decently on the MC but not good enough on the afternoon.


Buildings or bridges?


----------



## ATLAC47

Mithrandir918 said:


> Buildings or bridges?


Buildings


----------



## KingHeart

A huge congrats Mithrandir918.


----------



## KingHeart

ATLAC47 said:


> Haven't been notified via email and NCEES website hasn't changed yet, but the GA website of professional licensing has begun to put out names (http://verify.sos.ga.gov/verification/).  Being the pessimistic person I am, I'm not gonna believe I passed until I get the email that my status on the NCEES website has change, but my name is on that list.
> 
> I'm so surprised I passed both lateral and vertical first try if the GA website is indeed correct.


Congrats are appropriate here.  Sounds like you have a GA PE ATLAC47.

Sorry about previous post Mithrandir918.


----------



## NEK ENGINEER

Took bridge exam in CA. This is my first try and I passed vertical and failed lateral with score 24/40, acceptable - acceptable - improvement required


----------



## rtrutsab

Anyone out there took exam in Texas??  Waiting for the results sucks.


----------



## ZEZO4

rtrutsab said:


> Anyone out there took exam in Texas??  Waiting for the results sucks.


I took the exam in Tx, I'm waiting also


----------



## crammer

Same here, I am breaking the F5 button today.


----------



## ZEZO4

crammer said:


> Same here, I am breaking the F5 button today.


hahaha as minimum I learned a new thing (F5) from the waiting, thank you for the information and good luck for all of us.


----------



## IngCarlos

zaidfadhill said:


> hahaha as minimum I learned a new thing (F5) from the waiting, thank you for the information and good luck for all of us.


How many times do I have to hit F5 to pass?


----------



## ZEZO4

IngCarlos said:


> How many times do I have to hit F5 to pass?


5 times


----------



## Mush

I contacted CTS. From what I make of the discussion I had Illinois results will be out by tomorrow afternoon. Historically Texas always issues the results before Illinois does. So all the very best.


----------



## ZEZO4

i DON'T UNDERSTAND, WHY THE STATE BOARDS HOLD THE RESULTS? THEY DO WHAT WITH THEM? REALLY?


----------



## STR_ENGR

because the person in Charge is on Vacation!


----------



## Mush

Sit on it, verify it, and make things interesting for everybody by having them check every email frantically.


----------



## YAZRABADI

come on TX


----------



## IngCarlos

STR_ENGR said:


> because the person in Charge is on Vacation!


are you serious?


----------



## ZEZO4

Mush said:


> Sit on it, verify it, and make things interesting for everybody by having them check every email frantically.


So NCEES Do what? the exam fee is $500 per each, they can hire more people and give us the results early, second think how many guys took the exam? I think around 125 for a big state like Texas!


----------



## jcapozzola

Passed lateral in NY.  I passed the vertical back in October (missed lateral then) so I am officially done!


----------



## YAZRABADI

congrats, time to really celebrate!! jcapozzola


----------



## jcapozzola

YAZRABADI said:


> congrats, time to really celebrate!! jcapozzola


Thank you! Definitely will be celebrating tonight!


----------



## ATLAC47

GA has officially posted (beyond updating their list of licenses) as the NCEES email has been sent.


----------



## crammer

TX has posted.


----------



## Yashar_sy

Texas is out, passed Vertical (I only took the vertical exam). Super happy!


----------



## Mush

Congratulations!


----------



## IngCarlos

Yashar_sy said:


> Texas is out, passed Vertical (I only took the vertical exam). Super happy!


Congrats! Passed vertical too! DONE, I passed lateral a year ago!!!!


----------



## Yashar_sy

IngCarlos said:


> Congrats! Passed vertical too! DONE, I passed lateral a year ago!!!!


Congrats Carlos!


----------



## Mithrandir918

Just like Illinois to come in last place, no one works in this state


----------



## YAZRABADI

GUYS, I passed vertical first try.... I am so grateful  and humble by this experience.

CONGRATS TO ALL THAT PASSED.


----------



## YAZRABADI

Anybody took lateral Buildings that give me some tips for best material that can help me pass this thing in three months.... 

Please help!!


----------



## rtrutsab

Passed Vertical Bridge in first attempt. Ready to take lateral in October.


----------



## Dr. V

Passed both bridge components first try in Texas!  A summary of my background: MS and PhD in structural/EQ engineering.  Several years of experience in academia and the private sector.  Studied for about 350 hours.  A summary of my experience during the exam: struggled a lot with timing in the AM but felt better (not great though) in the PM.  Overall I did not feel very satisfied after the exam and would not have been surprised if I failed. 

I hope this helps some of you who have tried and failed several times.  I truly think this exam is meant to be a humbling experience.  Just keep trying and you will persevere.


----------



## ATLAC47

YAZRABADI said:


> Anybody took lateral Buildings that give me some tips for best material that can help me pass this thing in three months....
> 
> Please help!!


I had no design experience high seismic area but was able to pass lateral first try.  I mainly used the Williams Seismic and Wind Forces book and the SEAOC seismic design manual (can't remember which volume, but the one that is all problems similar to morBing questions).  The Williams book does a good job of going into almost every type lateral design especially AISC 341.  Make sure you know AISC 341 and ACI Chapter 21 (read and mark that Chapter a lot).  I also had most of the PPI material but those two books were the most beneficial.


----------



## YAZRABADI

Thank you ATLAC47, I will take your advice and let you know how it works. I am now working CA so that should help. One question, could you lead me to which SEAOC for seismic and was it just analysis or design problems for concerete and steel.


----------



## YAZRABADI

ATLAC47 said:


> I had no design experience high seismic area but was able to pass lateral first try.  I mainly used the Williams Seismic and Wind Forces book and the SEAOC seismic design manual (can't remember which volume, but the one that is all problems similar to morBing questions).  The Williams book does a good job of going into almost every type lateral design especially AISC 341.  Make sure you know AISC 341 and ACI Chapter 21 (read and mark that Chapter a lot).  I also had most of the PPI material but those two books were the most beneficial.


Thank you ATLAC47, I will take your advice and let you know how it works. I am now working CA so that should help. One question, could you lead me to which SEAOC for seismic and was it just analysis or design problems for concerete and steel.


----------



## Yeahright226

Failed the vertical bridge exam. I'm pretty frustrated about this. I studied for nearly everyday for 4 months straight. I took a review course, attended nearly every lecture, and a lot of topics they went over didn't show up on the exam. I'm glad Massachusetts wait until first thing Monday morning to ruin my week. I'm debating on whether or not if I should just switch to the Civil PE.


----------



## ATLAC47

YAZRABADI said:


> Thank you ATLAC47, I will take your advice and let you know how it works. I am now working CA so that should help. One question, could you lead me to which SEAOC for seismic and was it just analysis or design problems for concerete and steel.


It was SEAOC Seismic Design Manual 1 (http://seaoc.org/news-publications/now-available-2012-ibc-structuralseismic-design-manuals)

I can't speak about the other volumes but they might help as well.


----------



## YAZRABADI

ATLAC47 said:


> It was SEAOC Seismic Design Manual 1 (http://seaoc.org/news-publications/now-available-2012-ibc-structuralseismic-design-manuals)
> 
> I can't speak about the other volumes but they might help as well.


Perfect, thank you for your help...


----------



## Mithrandir918

Yeahright226 said:


> Failed the vertical bridge exam. I'm pretty frustrated about this. I studied for nearly everyday for 4 months straight. I took a review course, attended nearly every lecture, and a lot of topics they went over didn't show up on the exam. I'm glad Massachusetts wait until first thing Monday morning to ruin my week. I'm debating on whether or not if I should just switch to the Civil PE.


I can completely understand how you feel.  I've been at this for 2 years passed vertical a while back but failed lateral 4 times.  I have taken 3 courses total and have studied overall about 800 hrs for lateral.  I am about to loose my job because of this and am looking to change my career before I go through a divorce as well.  The test has a very large component of luck involved and it's all about how you play the game with the morning portion especially.  

Biggest thing to realize is this test had nothing to do with how good of an engineer you are, absolutely nothing.  Some people are just better test takers and honestly some people just get lucky.


----------



## Yeahright226

Mithrandir918 said:


> I can completely understand how you feel.  I've been at this for 2 years passed vertical a while back but failed lateral 4 times.  I have taken 3 courses total and have studied overall about 800 hrs for lateral.  I am about to loose my job because of this and am looking to change my career before I go through a divorce as well.  The test has a very large component of luck involved and it's all about how you play the game with the morning portion especially.
> 
> Biggest thing to realize is this test had nothing to do with how good of an engineer you are, absolutely nothing.  Some people are just better test takers and honestly some people just get lucky.


I appreciate your advice. Your experience sounds harsh. I'm gonna let the dust settle before making my next move in terms of licensing exams go.


----------



## user 34852

Mithrandir918 said:


> Just like Illinois to come in last place, no one works in this state


Hopefully today is the day for IL finally... although I feel somewhat confident I passed, I'm very nervous for the results.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yeahright226 said:


> Failed the vertical bridge exam. I'm pretty frustrated about this. I studied for nearly everyday for 4 months straight. I took a review course, attended nearly every lecture, and a lot of topics they went over didn't show up on the exam. I'm glad Massachusetts wait until first thing Monday morning to ruin my week. I'm debating on whether or not if I should just switch to the Civil PE.


I feel your pain, I failed vertical due to an unexpected problem and that was without a review course. All the feedback I heard from exam takers made it sound like NCEES gave "tricky" problems deliberately. That seems completely unfair to take an exam of this difficulty and throw in atypical problems that are hard to study for. I hope this isn't a trend.



Mithrandir918 said:


> I can completely understand how you feel.  I've been at this for 2 years passed vertical a while back but failed lateral 4 times.  I have taken 3 courses total and have studied overall about 800 hrs for lateral.  I am about to loose my job because of this and am looking to change my career before I go through a divorce as well.  The test has a very large component of luck involved and it's all about how you play the game with the morning portion especially.
> 
> Biggest thing to realize is this test had nothing to do with how good of an engineer you are, absolutely nothing.  Some people are just better test takers and honestly some people just get lucky.


Geez, I don't usually suggest people stop trying to pass this exam but that's rough. I agree that there is some luck involved but I'm generally a terrible test taker so I think some skill is involved as well. That said, my exam attempts didn't seem to involve "trick" problems like the recent tests seemed to have so maybe I did have it easier? Best of luck whichever way you go; I hope it all works out.


----------



## Mush

Chris1426 said:


> Hopefully today is the day for IL finally... although I feel somewhat confident I passed, I'm very nervous for the results.


Yes I got it confirmed through CTS. Today is the  day for IL.


----------



## user 34852

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I feel your pain, I failed vertical due to an unexpected problem and that was without a review course. All the feedback I heard from exam takers made it sound like NCEES gave "tricky" problems deliberately. That seems completely unfair to take an exam of this difficulty and throw in atypical problems that are hard to study for. I hope this isn't a trend.
> 
> Geez, I don't usually suggest people stop trying to pass this exam but that's rough. I agree that there is some luck involved but I'm generally a terrible test taker so I think some skill is involved as well. That said, my exam attempts didn't seem to involve "trick" problems like the recent tests seemed to have so maybe I did have it easier? Best of luck whichever way you go; I hope it all works out.


I took your PPI class.  Took mine in Illinois, still awaiting results...But I felt two afternoon problems are sort of "trick problems."  While fair in the fact that they were topics found within the codes, there wasn't a lot of additional resources on these two topics, so having examples to work through didn't really exist while studying for the exam, and I'm sure NCEES had to have known that fact.  I felt like I made my way through them well enough (I hope.) but they were surely very unexpected.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Chris1426 said:


> I took your PPI class.  Took mine in Illinois, still awaiting results...But I felt two afternoon problems are sort of "trick problems."  While fair in the fact that they were topics found within the codes, there wasn't a lot of additional resources on these two topics, so having examples to work through didn't really exist while studying for the exam, and I'm sure NCEES had to have known that fact.  I felt like I made my way through them well enough (I hope.) but they were surely very unexpected.


Yeah, NCEES can easily find what the general study topics are and what material is available for a typical engineer studying for this exam. If they're using this to deliberately make exam topics that are hard to study for then I would be very upset.

Though they supposedly tailor the passing score of the exam based on the exams difficulty compared to some benchmark. Thus, if nobody had good study reference for those problems then they should be bringing the cut score down. That may be the case as I've gotten a response from a number of people who passed and didn't think they were going to. Hopefully you find similarly when IL gets back to you.


----------



## Mithrandir918

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Yeah, NCEES can easily find what the general study topics are and what material is available for a typical engineer studying for this exam. If they're using this to deliberately make exam topics that are hard to study for then I would be very upset.
> 
> Though they supposedly tailor the passing score of the exam based on the exams difficulty compared to some benchmark. Thus, if nobody had good study reference for those problems then they should be bringing the cut score down. That may be the case as I've gotten a response from a number of people who passed and didn't think they were going to. Hopefully you find similarly when IL gets back to you.


I also took your class a while back.  

One question, I know NCEES recommends a passing cut score to each state but the states have the option to either accept NCEES recommendations or not.  To me this could mean that some states could set their own passing scores thus making it more difficult or easier to pass depending on the state.  NCEES does not provide passing rates by state but as a whole only.


----------



## snickerd3

Georiga gives(at least they used to) a 5 pt veteran preference for the PE, not sure about the SE.  THat could be difference btwn P/F for different states that don't give the bonus pts


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Mithrandir918 said:


> I also took your class a while back.


Yep, I remember you being in an earlier lecture. Still bothers me that you haven't achieved success after all the hard work you've put in. If you do decide on another crack at the exam hopefully I can help you out with it.



Mithrandir918 said:


> One question, I know NCEES recommends a passing cut score to each state but the states have the option to either accept NCEES recommendations or not.  To me this could mean that some states could set their own passing scores thus making it more difficult or easier to pass depending on the state.  NCEES does not provide passing rates by state but as a whole only.


Entirely true, but that would mean that you would think that someone would have run into an issue where they apply for an SE license through comity and get rejected despite having passed in another state? Also, it seems like then there would be some issue where your NCEES record says you passed but your state doesn't? While I agree that the states are given this option I suspect that the states all accept the NCEES passing scores. Otherwise what was the point of developing the 16-hour SE exam which was meant to satisfy all the various states and create a unified SE exam rather then the scattered requirements that varied from state to state.

I fully admit that I really don't know, though. It's hard to tell either way and I doubt we'll ever find out conclusively.


----------



## LadyEnginerd

Illinois results are finally out, I passed both on the first try! 

And I can't recommend the PPI class enough, I wouldn't have passed without it!


----------



## user 34852

Passed Day 1.  Failed day 2.  Screwed up the morning portion somehow.  21/40 Acceptable/Acceptable/Acceptable/Improvement Req'd.


----------



## Mush

Only gave vertical.

Acceptable, Acceptable, Acceptable, Acceptable

Morning: 20/40. Don't know what to say.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

LadyEnginerd said:


> Illinois results are finally out, I passed both on the first try!
> 
> And I can't recommend the PPI class enough, I wouldn't have passed without it!


Much appreciated, glad we helped. Give yourself plenty of credit too, you worked hard for this.



Chris1426 said:


> Passed Day 1.  Failed day 2.  Screwed up the morning portion somehow.  21/40 Acceptable/Acceptable/Acceptable/Improvement Req'd.


Damn, looks like your morning was the issue for sure but you're fairly close. Might have just been a few minor errors or unlucky guesses slipped in enough to knock your score down. Something tells me you just need one more shot at it and you'll have it knocked out of the park. Plus now you can focus your studies on that day.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Mush said:


> Only gave vertical.
> 
> Acceptable, Acceptable, Acceptable, Acceptable
> 
> Morning: 20/40. Don't know what to say.


Curse words, that's what you say. The highest all "acceptable" score I've been told was 23/40 and Acceptable, Acceptable, Acceptable (bridges). You're the only building all "acceptable" I've seen. Probably just 6 or so more morning questions and you would have had it. Definitely keep it up, you totally got this.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Chris1426 said:


> Passed Day 1.  Failed day 2.  Screwed up the morning portion somehow.  21/40 Acceptable/Acceptable/Acceptable/Improvement Req'd.


Chris, this is interesting as you passed vertical and your lateral afternoon looked great. How did you feel about the lateral morning? Are you surprised with your score?


----------



## Saluki21

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Much appreciated, glad we helped. Give yourself plenty of credit too, you worked hard for this.
> 
> Damn, looks like your morning was the issue for sure but you're fairly close. Might have just been a few minor errors or unlucky guesses slipped in enough to knock your score down. Something tells me you just need one more shot at it and you'll have it knocked out of the park. Plus now you can focus your studies on that day.


TehMightyEngineer, do you teach the PPI course?


----------



## user 34852

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Chris, this is interesting as you passed vertical and your lateral afternoon looked great. How did you feel about the lateral morning? Are you surprised with your score?


Very Surprised.  I don't recall having any issues on either morning session.  I thought if I failed lateral, it would be because of afternoon problem 804, which I actually got acceptable on.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Chris1426 said:


> Very Surprised.  I don't recall having any issues on either morning session.  I thought if I failed lateral, it would be because of afternoon problem 804, which I actually got acceptable on.


Ugh, I have no idea what direction to go with the review course this Fall. The past two exams have thrown a number of curve balls but at the same time the passing rate is the same and it appears that most people dealt with the curve balls well enough. I guess I'll keep things the same but highly stress how to deal with these curve balls most effectively and to expect them. Much appreciated for the info.



Saluki21 said:


> TehMightyEngineer, do you teach the PPI course?


One half of it, I've been teaching it since PPI started it in 2015. Essentially I've never stopped studying for the SE exam. Hearing success stories like LadyEnginerd the best. PPI had a bit of a rocky start with how they had the original SE review course laid out but we made a ton of improvements. This year we had an almost entirely positive response to the course in our feedback. PPI really does care a lot about the quality of their courses.


----------



## user 34852

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Ugh, I have no idea what direction to go with the review course this Fall. The past two exams have thrown a number of curve balls but at the same time the passing rate is the same and it appears that most people dealt with the curve balls well enough. I guess I'll keep things the same but highly stress how to deal with these curve balls most effectively and to expect them. Much appreciated for the info.
> 
> One half of it, I've been teaching it since PPI started it in 2015. Essentially I've never stopped studying for the SE exam. Hearing success stories like LadyEnginerd the best. PPI had a bit of a rocky start with how they had the original SE review course laid out but we made a ton of improvements. This year we had an almost entirely positive response to the course in our feedback. PPI really does care a lot about the quality of their courses.


It's tough with the nondisclosure agreement on moving forward.  There's just so many topics, I thought we covered the most important aspects.  I apparently screwed up wood on the morning portion, which did most of the damage, and I messed up some steel, which surprises me, because I work almost exclusively in steel, outside of foundations and anchorage.  I'm guessing I just goofed on multiple choice problems, which I did do on my practice exams, but not to this extreme (got ~30/40 on my practice exams).


----------



## Mush

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Curse words, that's what you say. The highest all "acceptable" score I've been told was 23/40 and Acceptable, Acceptable, Acceptable (bridges). You're the only building all "acceptable" I've seen. Probably just 6 or so more morning questions and you would have had it. Definitely keep it up, you totally got this.


Should have spent more time on AASHTO.


----------



## Saluki21

TehMightyEngineer said:


> One half of it, I've been teaching it since PPI started it in 2015. Essentially I've never stopped studying for the SE exam. Hearing success stories like LadyEnginerd the best. PPI had a bit of a rocky start with how they had the original SE review course laid out but we made a ton of improvements. This year we had an almost entirely positive response to the course in our feedback. PPI really does care a lot about the quality of their courses.


Do they offer just a lateral course?


----------



## David Connor SE

Just want to say congrats to everyone that passed. And if you didn't pass, just know you are not alone. Remember, this is the MOST DIFFICULT of all of the engineering exams. Buckle down and you WILL PASS! 

That being said, it looks like the pass rates inched up slightly from Oct. 2016. So people are starting to get the hang of what this exam entails.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Saluki21 said:


> Do they offer just a lateral course?


Unfortunately not at this time. We're currently working on breaking up the course better for bridges and buildings and vertical and lateral so that people can tailor it to their exams. For right now we only have the combined vertical and lateral. It's still a great value but I fully admit that it's not ideally setup for someone who just needs one last section of the course. That said, we do have some people who take the course just for 1/2 of it and many vertical topics are still useful to review.


----------



## Maverick1131

Just found out my results.

First time test taker. Took both vertical and lateral. Passed Vertical. Failed Lateral.

20/40. IR, A, A, A.

Walked out feeling more comfortable with Lateral.  Don't know what happened.  Signing up for October. 

I want to thank everyone one this board for making this wait somewhat bearable.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Maverick1131 said:


> Just found out my results.
> 
> First time test taker. Took both vertical and lateral. Passed Vertical. Failed Lateral.
> 
> 20/40. IR, A, A, A.
> 
> Walked out feeling more comfortable with Lateral.  Don't know what happened.  Signing up for October.
> 
> I want to thank everyone one this board for making this wait somewhat bearable.


Sounds like you and Chris had the same issues.


----------



## jcapozzola

Maverick1131 said:


> Just found out my results.
> 
> First time test taker. Took both vertical and lateral. Passed Vertical. Failed Lateral.
> 
> 20/40. IR, A, A, A.
> 
> Walked out feeling more comfortable with Lateral.  Don't know what happened.  Signing up for October.
> 
> I want to thank everyone one this board for making this wait somewhat bearable.


That was my exact score in October.  I did the same thing you did - passed vertical and failed lateral.  I retook lateral in April and passed and I know you can do the same.  It is a lot easier to only have to study for one exam - just focus on the areas you struggled in this time and you will be an SE in 6 months!


----------



## User1

LadyEnginerd said:


> Illinois results are finally out, I passed both on the first try!
> 
> And I can't recommend the PPI class enough, I wouldn't have passed without it!


congrats! are you listed on idfpr license lookup yet? I am wanting to know if an old coworker passed but I don't want to ask him if he didn't, just celebrate if he did!


----------



## LadyEnginerd

thejulie_PE said:


> congrats! are you listed on idfpr license lookup yet? I am wanting to know if an old coworker passed but I don't want to ask him if he didn't, just celebrate if he did!


I'm not sure, I can't get idfpr to run the search. I think they're having issues on their end... 

https://ilesonline.idfpr.illinois.gov/DFPR/Lookup/LicenseLookup.aspx/LicenseLookup.aspx


----------



## StructEngBrah

Took the SE Vertical Forces Buildings and passed it.  I though the morning section rocked me, and was pleasantly surprised to see that I passed.

Just wanted to say thanks for everyone on the board for posting useful advice.  I didn’t really know where to start and seeing all the tips and references being posted really helped.  

Time to start studying for the lateral.


----------



## Fatty26

I took the SE Lateral Bridge this April and passed after failing Lateral Bridge in October with a 17/40 and a Unacceptable, Acceptable, Improvement Needed.  For the October exam I self studied and took Vertical the day before which I passed.  After failing quite badly, I signed up for the EET Lateral course.  The course was fantastic and I don't think I would have passed without it.  We spent one full day going over bridge afternoon questions which really helped when taking the exam.  Even some of the curveball question topics on the exam we had previously discussed in class.  For everyone needing help with studying for Lateral, I recommend EET.


----------



## User1

LadyEnginerd said:


> I'm not sure, I can't get idfpr to run the search. I think they're having issues on their end...
> 
> https://ilesonline.idfpr.illinois.gov/DFPR/Lookup/LicenseLookup.aspx/LicenseLookup.aspx


how about now? lol


----------



## Parkite

Mithrandir918 said:


> Sorry to hear this.  I am right there with you.  Which state are you taking this in?


I took this in Utah.


----------



## StrucEng

Taking the SE this October just need some feed back on which review course program is more beneficial so that I can decide on which program might be more beneficial. Currently debating between the ASCE, School of PE, and PPI. Any information and/or reviews will be greatly appreciated. Than you in advance for your comments and time.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy

StrucEng said:


> Taking the SE this October just need some feed back on which review course program is more beneficial so that I can decide on which program might be more beneficial. Currently debating between the ASCE, School of PE, and PPI. Any information and/or reviews will be greatly appreciated. Than you in advance for your comments and time.


I took the School of PE for SE lateral for the last round in April.  I failed the first time I took the test with no prep course, then used School of PE on my 2nd try and passed.  I have also heard good things about EET but have no personal experience.


----------



## StrucEng

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I took the School of PE for SE lateral for the last round in April.  I failed the first time I took the test with no prep course, then used School of PE on my 2nd try and passed.  I have also heard good things about EET but have no personal experience.


Thank you for your comment. On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate the course?


----------



## OHBridgeGuy

StrucEng said:


> Thank you for your comment. On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate the course?


Probably a 7/10 or 8/10, I think they could provide more homework problems and particularly afternoon examples but it is a tough test to prepare for as there is so much material that can be tested.  Any way you go, there is no substitute for working problems on your own.  I also recommend getting any sample tests you can find (NCEES has one, it's ok) and setting aside a day to take it as if it is the real thing a couple weeks or a month prior to the test to identify any problem areas and get in the testing mode.


----------



## StrucEng

OHBridgeGuy said:


> Probably a 7/10 or 8/10, I think they could provide more homework problems and particularly afternoon examples but it is a tough test to prepare for as there is so much material that can be tested.  Any way you go, there is no substitute for working problems on your own.  I also recommend getting any sample tests you can find (NCEES has one, it's ok) and setting aside a day to take it as if it is the real thing a couple weeks or a month prior to the test to identify any problem areas and get in the testing mode.


Thank you!


----------



## leggo PE

For those in CA, my coworker (who passed both parts in April) was assigned his SE number! So check the database to see if your name is there too!


----------



## Illini86

I have SEAOI notes and looking to trade for a different class...PPI preferably

Let me know if interested


----------



## MIPE

It is official!!!.  Passed both vertical and lateral first trial with no review course. Thanks to everybody here and best of luck for everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## cal91

MIPE said:


> It is official!!!.  Passed both vertical and lateral first trial with no review course. Thanks to everybody here and best of luck for everyone who is still waiting.


I'm looking to take the SE exam a year from now. I don't plan on using a review course because I learn best studying on my own. Any tips?


----------

